# Budget AMD gaming build help



## Zeddicus (Mar 21, 2011)

This will be my first gaming rig. I was hoping you guys could see if all of these things are compatible (in case I missed anything). Is there anything I'm missing? These parts add up to about $700, which is perfect. I want to keep this under a grand and be able to purchase a monitor, keyboard and mouse, and windows 7. Any suggestions to save me money and improve parts quality? Thanks!


LITE-ON DVD Writer - Bulk - Black SATA Model iHAS224-06 LightScribe Support - OEM  

Rosewill DESTROYER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case, comes with Three Fans-1x Front Blue LED 120mm Fan, 1x Top 120mm ... 

Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 

ASUS M4A88T-V EVO/USB3 AM3 AMD 880G USB 3.0 HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard 

SAPPHIRE 100314-2SR Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity 

COOLER MASTER Silent Pro M600 RS-600-AMBA-D3 600W ATX12V V2.3 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Modular ... 

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10600CL8D-4GBHK 

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ955FBGMBOX


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I would switch out the PSU.

Something like this would be far better:

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Minimum 650W for the 6870. SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair are top quality.
Rosewill cases, as well as most Rosewill products, are not top quality.

Antec 300 is only $5 more and it's a very high quality case:
Newegg.com - Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

I'm not a fan of windowed cases but this CoolerMaster is a very nice unit for $50: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case


----------



## Zeddicus (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback. Very helpful. 

I swapped out the PSU for XFX P1-650X-CAG9 650W ATX12V 2.2 / ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power ...

I also swapped the case for the coolermaster one that was recommended above. 

Is everything else looking good? Should I go for a power supply that's more than 650? Would that be required if I were to overclock? Thanks.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes I'd go with a 750W unit, especially if you want to OC.

Everything else looks nice.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

650W is fine but if your budget allows go with a 750 to allow plenty of head room. 
$26 more: XFX Core Edition PRO750W $116: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO750W (P1-750S-CAB9) 750W ATX12V v2.2 & ESP12V v2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 $120: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Zeddicus (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay. I'll go with the 750 xfx. This is most likely a dumb question, but I want to be sure: On the power supply it says the connector to the motherboard is 20+4. Does that just mean it's compatible with 20 pin and 24 pin connector motherboards?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Zeddicus said:


> Okay. I'll go with the 750 xfx. This is most likely a dumb question, but I want to be sure: On the power supply it says the connector to the motherboard is 20+4. Does that just mean it's compatible with 20 pin and 24 pin connector motherboards?


Yup, The extra 4 pins can be popped off if need be.


----------



## Zeddicus (Mar 21, 2011)

Great. Thanks everyone. One last thing. Is this monitor decent for gaming? Acer S211HLbd 21.5'' 5ms LED-Backlight LCD Monitor Slim Design I really don't want to spend anymore than that.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm no monitor expert but it should do you just fine


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I use and sell Acer's and I haven't had any problems/complaints.


----------



## Zeddicus (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help. Now I just need to build it. I've been reading and watching videos about building. It seems easy enough. I'm worried about missing some small detail while putting the parts together though. Do you guys know of some really good resources that would go over all the little details of building a computer? Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, thoroughly read the Mobo manual and familiarize yourself with all the components. 
Then test on the bench before assembling in the case.
If you have any questions/problems please do not hesitate to post them on this forum.
Best of luck!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Just making sure you have seen this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

The only part that you really can't reseat would be the CPU. (unless you have thermal paste)

My advice, once the cpu is on don't take it off unless you get insane temps in bios.


----------



## Zeddicus (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I'll definitely do that bench test. 

I received my case and monitor today. The case only comes with a front end fan. Is this a problem? Is it essential to have a back end fan if I only have one front end fan? Should I get the 'optional' back end fan?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

For the cost of a 12 cm fan (~10 bucks) I'ld put one in.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

At the very least i would have a fan in front (at the bottom) and in the back (at the top).

As gcavan said fans run about $10, you can order one off newegg or pick one up at a retailer for probably $12-15


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What case did you get?
You could put the front fan in the rear for now. For a single fan, one in the rear is better than one in the front.


----------



## Zeddicus (Mar 21, 2011)

I got the cooler master one recommended earlier in this thread. It said in the manual that came with it, that a rear fan is "optional." When I looked at the website, it certainly sounds like it comes with a rear fan in the overview, but it only lists a front fan in the details. Still seems like false advertising to me. I wonder what else might be missing when I get the rest of my stuff.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

In the "Details" for that case it says: 120mm Fans- 1 x 120mm front blue LED fan.
Just move it to the rear until you can get another.


----------



## Zeddicus (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, everything that could go wrong went wrong. I seated the thermal sink incorrectly, so I took it out to clean the cpu and heatsink with the coffee filters and alcohol. As I did so, the pins on the cpu got bent somehow. I'm such an idiot. My hands are far too shaky to fix the pins.


----------



## Zeddicus (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I got the pins bent back in place. Everything is installed and up and running. What a stressful day! This was supposed to be easy! lol Oh well, hopefully no latent problems will show up in a few months. Thanks everyone.


----------

